# ButterflyFest at UF Museum of Natural History October 1st 10 to 5



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The Florida Museum of Natural History would like to invite you to the 11th annual ButterflyFest. We are promoting the conservation and preservation of backyard wildlife and habitats while focusing on our event message, “A Celebration of Wings and Backyard Things”, and our 2016 theme, “Why Butterflies Matter”.

ButterflyFest was initiated in 2006 and is held annually in the fall. This event is dedicated to increasing awareness of Florida’s pollinators as fun and fascinating ambassadors to the natural world. This year ButterflyFest will be held on only one day, October 1st from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. (unlike previous years that needed a two day commitment).


----------

